

The 'Sent from my iPhone' Thing - rrohan189
http://www.alearningaday.com/2011/08/sent-from-my-iphone-thing.html

======
thristian
See also "Sent from my high horse": <http://foocorp.net/horse/>

~~~
rrohan189
hahaha

